# Computer equipment - suggested shops etc?



## ExpatNick (Sep 6, 2015)

Morning all,

I'm mulling over whether to ship certain items from the UK to the Algarve or whether it would be cheaper to just buy new items. Can anyone help by suggesting stores where I could buy computer equipment, specifically a printer/scanner, external hard drives etc?

Many thanks,

ExpatNick.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Start with 

FNAC

Worten

Then go to PCDIGA on line.

There is also a good PC warehouse near Benfica Stadium and near Colombo in Lisbon but I can't place the name.

PCDIGA good for peripherals, I just bought a 4TB drive there.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

In the Algarve, Staples often has offers and can be worth a look. (staples.pt) BOX next to Jumbo in Faro Shopping http://www.boxjumbo.pt/Frontoffice/Informatica/IMPRESSORAS_E_TINTEIROS also have a useful selection.

Thanks for the PCDIGA info Spiggy - good selection there, will check again next time I am buying


----------

